# inventive "Stair Step"



## daArch

I couldn't believe what I saw today, and unfortunately I couldn't take a picture.

Hopefully my writing and your imagination are both good enough to picture this.

As I was leaving the job, I was walking down the back stairs of the old Back Bay town house










(if you care, here's a great write-up on the project - I'm hanging three rooms in Unit 5 - Penthouse
http://www.wickedlocalbostonhomes.com/content/developer-creates-elegant-condos-bostons-back-bay)

As I turned a corner, the painters are working on the walls of the stair well. One guy is on a four foot step ladder. The two "front legs" are on a stair tread, and the back legs? Another painter is on a lower step with them cupped in his hands, keeping the ladder "level".

What could I say, but compliment them on their innovation. But not one spoke English. They just smiled and nodded, and quickly "unset" the ladder and let me by. 

I figure if I tried to take a picture, I'd be pummeled before my assurances I was not a ladder cop would be understood.

But I wonder, should I call their boss? Who I've spoken to a number of times.


----------



## Lambrecht

I think you should hire them. They obviously can think outside the box and get the job done regardless of obstacles. Lol! Seriously though I think I would bring it to the bosses attention so he doesn't end up with injured employees.


----------



## RCP

Sounds like beautiful homes there Bill! 
I'm sure the boss knows, maybe you can show him a picture of a ladder pivot!


----------



## chrisn

Mind you're own damn business, you old goat.:whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines

Leave meh Mexicans alone dammit. :0

I was talking to a GC the other day about one of his, and he said he loved him like a son. In 4 years hasn't missed a day or been one minute late to work ever. Never complains, and he pointed to a 60 foot pine tree and said "If I asked him to climb that tree he would without question."


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> Mind you're own damn business, you old goat.:whistling2:


Yah you're right.

But remember, the Wenderful is a workmans comp claims examiner, so if they fall, it could be her trying to sort out the mess.

And I'm sure the boss almost gives a small crap. I almost took pix today of the lines that were "cut". I do better drunk, blindfolded, with BOTH arms tied behind my back.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I just hire cheerleaders and we make a pyramid on top of each other..... :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

Is it best to be on top or bottom ?


----------



## Workaholic

You could try to educate them that there is better and safer ways to perform the task, of course they probably would choose to hear you in one ear and out the other so I think Chrisn nailed it :laughing:



chrisn said:


> Mind you're own damn business, you old goat.:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

daArch said:


> Is it best to be on top or bottom ?


Depends on the mood.....:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> Yah you're right.
> 
> But remember, the Wenderful is a workmans comp claims examiner, so if they fall, it could be her trying to sort out the mess.
> 
> And I'm sure the boss almost gives a small crap. I almost took pix today of the lines that were "cut". I do better drunk, blindfolded, with BOTH arms tied behind my back.


 
I am pretty sure she gets PAID to do that:whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint

Funny how if you can't speak English you can get away with most anything.


----------



## TJ Paint

daArch said:


> I couldn't believe what I saw today, and unfortunately I couldn't take a picture.
> 
> Hopefully my writing and your imagination are both good enough to picture this.
> 
> As I was leaving the job, I was walking down the back stairs of the old Back Bay town house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if you care, here's a great write-up on the project - I'm hanging three rooms in Unit 5 - Penthouse
> http://www.wickedlocalbostonhomes.com/content/developer-creates-elegant-condos-bostons-back-bay)
> 
> As I turned a corner, the painters are working on the walls of the stair well. One guy is on a four foot step ladder. The two "front legs" are on a stair tread, and the back legs? Another painter is on a lower step with them cupped in his hands, keeping the ladder "level".
> 
> What could I say, but compliment them on their innovation. But not one spoke English. They just smiled and nodded, and quickly "unset" the ladder and let me by.
> 
> I figure if I tried to take a picture, I'd be pummeled before my assurances I was not a ladder cop would be understood.
> 
> But I wonder, should I call their boss? Who I've spoken to a number of times.


hacks, they should do it like this


----------



## daArch

>


*omfg!!! *


----------



## Wolfgang

I dunno...that pic makes it look like that ladder isn't going anywhere. C'mon, let's all be a little honest here....how many of us have used a ladder in some "questionable" situations? I'll be the first to admit I have. (And was damn lucky too!:whistling2


----------



## Dave Mac

Daarch, I dont see the bid deal in myself. we use that ladder move on occasion. sorry if that offends anybody. You should see the move when the house butts up against the garage roof and you have to paint the soffit above the garage roof on the house.


----------



## Paradigmzz

heres a nice ladder trick. A 16 ft stepladder with a 24 footer roped to the back of it. (In my defence, it rained that week and I couldn't get the lift into the back yard. Stupid tennis court lights) This was the pic I sent my wife, a good deal of the work had to be done from the other side, up a wee bit higher, and I wasn't about to let her see that brilliant manuvering:whistling2::no:


----------



## jack pauhl

Pssh... You could have backed up 2 pickup trucks and set the ladder in each bed to gain another 3 feet. Haha


----------



## Paradigmzz

jack pauhl said:


> Pssh... You could have backed up 2 pickup trucks and set the ladder in each bed to gain another 3 feet. Haha



I would have! This silly tennis court is in the middle of a 2 acre posh back yard. It rained and I couldn't get a lift in wihout destroying the landscaping and grass, so this was the best improvising I could pull off at the time. 

BTW, forget about the 40' extension, you aren't a painter unless you have a 16ft step ladder,,,, 

I gotta get back to work....


----------



## daArch

Dave Mac said:


> Daarch, I dont see the bid deal in myself. we use that ladder move on occasion. sorry if that offends anybody. You should see the move when the house butts up against the garage roof and you have to paint the soffit above the garage roof on the house.


Oh hell, "offended"? nah. I was just very impressed with the resourcefulness and trust. But I tell you, 
if I were their boss, I'd be p!ssed at the waste of time. Two guys to to one guy's work. 

Sheet, we all done stuff worse'n that. But we ain't about to teach our children some of the chit we've done. 

I was wondering what if the ladder holder had to sneeze. 

BTW, we've posted before about how to get that area above the garage roof


----------



## straight_lines

I needed 4 more feet once and used a pick nick table with a 40 footer on it. Yea those were the days, young and very dumb. I wasn't about to go rent a 50 footer for that stinking gable.


----------



## daArch

straight_lines said:


> I needed 4 more feet once and used a pick nick table with a 40 footer on it. Yea those were the days, young and very dumb. I wasn't about to go rent a 50 footer for that stinking gable.


I know I am not the only one who has lashed half a sixteen to the top of a forty to reach those extra four feet.


----------



## BrushJockey

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I just hire cheerleaders and we make a pyramid on top of each other..... :whistling2:












( Somebody needs to PS brushes in their hands!)


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

Whatever works especially if you only need to get at a spot for a few minutes. You can buy a self -leveling extension ladder or do what I do. Take a 2x4 and clamp it to the side of my wood 20 footer to stand it on a stairway. There is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------

